# C#.net mit AGLink



## Kobold (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
ich hoffe ich blamiere mich nicht zu sehr. Aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr weiter. Mein Ziel ist es mit C# und AGLink Daten aus einer S7 auszulesen. Mit Excel in VBA habe ich es schon hinbekommen. Die Einstellungen(beide Dlls in den System32 Ordner kopieren), die im Handbuch beschrieben sind, habe ich schon gemacht. Doch leider bekomme ich beim Aufrufen von PLCConnect  immer die Rückmeldung „-1048573 Ungültige SPS Nummer“. Das Beispielprojekt im DotNet Ordner liefert die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Im Voraus vielen Dank
Kobold


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2008)

Bei Aglink 4.x ist es wichtig, dass die Parameterdateien, z.B. AGLink40CfgDev0000.xml bei Device 0, gefunden werden. Wo liegen denn diese?


----------



## Kobold (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

zu erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab die "AGLink40CfgDev0000.xml" in den Debug-, in den System-  und in den System32- Ordner gelegt. Aber alles ohne Erfolg. Immer der gleiche Fehler.

Gruß
Kobold


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2008)

Da gibt es noch ein paar Möglichkeiten ;-). Z.B. das Programm-Verzeichnis des Visual-Studios. Liegt die AGlink40.DLL im Debug-Verzeichnis? Liegt die XML im Debug-Verzeichnis? Ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis auch entsprechend eingestellt?
Läuft das Programm bei Direktaufruf (=Doppelklick auf EXE) wenn in dessen Verzeichnis die DLLs und die XML-Dateien stehen?


----------



## Kobold (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

nochmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Ich hatte ein anderes Problem, ich habe vergessen die iStdPlcNo richtig einzustellen. Jetzt funktioniert es . 
Ich habe jetzt allerdings noch eine weitere Frage. Ist es in der Demoversion in .Net nicht möglich auf den Diagnosepuffer zuzugreifen? 
Gruß
Kobold


----------

